# stavim krzevá



## Encolpius

Zdravím, četl jsem český překlad, kde jeden z postav používá řeč nižší třídy a narazil jsem na tuto větu: "V sobotu navečír se tu stavim krzevá tu nevěstu...Jo a co jináč, jako ten svobodnej pán...To bys nějakou nepotřeboval?" Tak se přiznám, že nerozumím vůbec tomu, co ta postava říká a hlavně ne výrazu stavim krzevá, a pro mě jsou i ty věty zkomolené. Děkuji za pomoc.


----------



## ilocas2

krzevá = skrz

stavim = stavím

stavím se tu skrz tu nevěstu - stavím se tu kvůli té nevěstě


----------



## Encolpius

Is krzevá used and known in Moravia only?
And is it standard to say: stavím se tu skrz or přes tu nevěstu or kvůli is the only correct form?


----------



## bibax

Najdi si: Naše řeč, ročník 5 (1921), číslo 5, Několik slov a tvarů;


> Jako se místy říká skrzevá a pod., říká se na *Velkomeziříčsku* (mimo skrzevá) i protivá (pr. tomu stromu), mimová (jen s 2. p.: mimová těch peněz), kvůlivá (kv. tomu jdu do města), vedlivá, podlivá (p. toho bude zavřen; dle s významem »podle« tam neznají, jako většími dílem ani jinde). Nejstarší z těchto tvarů jest asi protivá, jež známe z mor. listin a zápisů již z let 1472—1503 (srv. Sborn. fil. 6, 121); nevíme ovšem, máme-li čísti tyto doklady s krátkým a, či s á.


Má být *skrzevá*. V Praze lze slyšet skrzevá a kvůlivá, pak snad ještě občas protivá. Ostatní tvary (mimová, ...) se tu neužívají.

"Jsem tu skrz tu stížnost" je běžné, ale správně má být "jsem tu kvůli té stížnosti".


----------



## Hrdlodus

Jak píšete, používá postava řeč nižší třídy:
navečír místo navečer
stavim místo stavím (stavím se -> zastavím se -> přijdu na chvíli / přijdu kvůli vyřízení nějaké záležitosti) - "stavím se" je běžně používáno
krzevá místo skrzevá -> skrzevá místo skrz -> skrz místo kvůli - "skrzevá" je používáno řídce a v řeči nižší třídy či při furiantském vyjadřování (možná v nářačích); "krzevá" se nepoužívá, postava pouze zkrátila "skrzevá"
jináč místo jinak
svobodnej místo svobodný

Uvolněné vyjadřování mezi přáteli, až furiantské. Jak zmíněnými tvary slov, tak skladbou vět.

Význam:
"V sobotu navečer sem přijdu vyřídit tu záležitosti ohledně nevěsty. No, a jak je to s tebou? Když jsi svobodný a nezadaný, tak nepotřeboval bys také nějakou nevěstu pro sebe?"
Slovo "jako" v "jako ten svobodnej pán" uvozuje následující výrok. "Jako" = "Když jsi". Věta by měla správně pokračovat, ale mluvčí ji nedokončil (tři tečky). Následující větu tedy začal slovem "To". "To" nahrazuje předchozí větu obsahující předpoklad.

I can't explain that English.

P. S.: Bonus information - right form is "... kde jedna z postav..."


----------



## Encolpius

Wow, super překlad do standardní češtiny! Díky moc. A všem! (a opravy vždy vítám )


----------



## vesan

Jenom malé regionální doplnění: U nás na Hané (Olomouc) se "krzevá" používá, naopak "skrzevá" jsem tu neslyšel...


----------



## bibax

Říkáte také "podlivá" jako stréček Křópal z Břochovan (kde to vůbec je?):


> Tož v pátek 16. t. m. dež ešče nebelo za deset minot sedm lebo *podlivá* teho novyho vémeslo devatenáct, bele pan president se svém komonstvem jož v divadle.


----------



## Provensalstinar

Břochovany jsou, domnívám se, imaginární lokalita, kde se užívá velmi stylizovaný hanácký dialekt. Původce a představitel stréčka Křópala Valentin Šindler (mimochodem, můj příbuzný) pocházel z Choliny u Litovle.

Encolpiem citovaná věta však rozhodně hanácký dialekt není - Hanák by přece neřekl "navečír" (to je naopak typicky středočeský výraz), "nějakou" ani "svobodnej" (hanácky by bylo "nějakó, svobodné") -, spíš to na mne působí jako taková patlanina "nižší třídy češtiny" z různých dob a míst. 

Přípona -vá je, nebo spíše byla, běžná na celé Hané a na celém Valašsku, je to i v některých slovenských dialektech. V Naší řeči se to kdysi etymologicky vykládalo analogií k "sotva, ledva, teprve", kde má ale -va jiný původ. Dnes se podle mých zkušeností běžněji používá jenom "(s)krzevá" a "kvůlivá". "Podlivá" jsem v životě neslyšel, ani na Hané, ani jinde, mému uchu to však (v rámci oněch nižších vrstev češtiny) zní docela logicky.


----------

